# لأول مره على المنتديات محاكى أجهزة تريمبل GPS and Total station



## هانى زكريا احمد (17 نوفمبر 2010)

اخوانى الأعزاء كل عام وأنتم بخير
أرجوا أن تشاهدوا هذا المحاكى لأجهزة تريمبل GPS & Total station
لأول مره على المنتديات 
وهذا المحاكى هو لنفس البرنامج الحقلى لكل أجهزة تريمبل ويسمى survey controller software 12.44

والملف موجود به ملفين ملف أساسى وملف لتثبيت ملفات help باللغه الأنجليزيه
أرجوا أن تنزلوا البرامج وتثبتوها على أجهزتكم وبأذن الله سأشرح كيفية تشغيلهم بسهوله ويسر
وللمعلوميه هذا المحاكى بيصنع أشياء مذهله ويمكن عن طريقه تحويل الملفات وعمل جميع الحسابات المساحيه المختلفه وغيرها الكثير 


لتنزيل المحاكى أرجوا أستخدام اللينك التالى 


http://www.4shared.com/file/uryM6wqO/survey_controller_SW_vr1244_Em.html




وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## sosohoho (17 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لك .... اذا امكن gts230


----------



## سامح جورجى (17 نوفمبر 2010)

Thank you very much


----------



## mohie sad (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشكور*

بارك الله فيك ونرجو المسارعة بالشرح واكرمك الله على المجهود الطيب


----------



## هانى زكريا احمد (18 نوفمبر 2010)

أخوانى هذه صفحتى على موقع 4shared

وسوف تجدون كل شىء عليها بعد ذلك مرتب ومنظم ويمكنكم تحميل أى شىء منها مباشرتا لكى تعم الفائده

http://www.4shared.com/dir/1_T5lYUI/sharing.html

ومن خلالها يمكن تحميل محاكيات تريمبل ونيكون وبأذن الله 

أى شرح أو مقاله تخص أجهزة تريمبل ونيكون سواء من شرحى الشخصى أو من أى شخص أخر فسأقوم بتجميع كل ما احصل عليه وأضعه فى هذا المكان لسهولة الحصول عليه


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (19 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هانى زكريا احمد (24 نوفمبر 2010)

صور أحدث جهاز GPS من ترمبل وهو R8GNSS 3

ستجدونها على الرابط التالى

http://www.4shared.com/dir/0Htw79nE/GPS_-_trimble_-_R8GNSS_3.html


----------



## حسبى رضاك ربى (24 نوفمبر 2010)

_جزاك الله كل خير_


----------



## هانى زكريا احمد (25 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أرجوا تحميل اللينك التالى وهو من مجهودى الشخصى أنا والمهندس محمد صبرى أرجوا ان ينال أعجابكم وهو لشرح كيفية أستخدام جميع اجهزة النيكون باللغه العربيه

http://www.4shared.com/document/M_sR5Gli/arabic_Nikon_Program.html


وهذا هو اللينك الرئيسى لصفحتى على موقع 4 shared وسأضع به أن شاء الله كل ما يخص أجهزة تريمبل ونيكون كما وعدتكم

http://www.4shared.com/dir/1_T5lYUI/sharing.html

ولكم كل الشكر


----------



## garary (25 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## علي فؤاد (25 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس هاني انت ومهندس محمد صبري وشفاك الله وعفاك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه وياريت ترفعلنا شرح البرنامج المكتبي TGO وخاصة تحليل البيانات عن طريق static


----------



## هانى زكريا احمد (25 نوفمبر 2010)

أن شاء الله أوعدك


----------



## هانى زكريا احمد (27 نوفمبر 2010)

تم تحميل مواصفات اجهزة تريمبل ونيكون GPS & TOTAL STATION
باللغه العربيه على نفس الصفحه 
وانتظرونى فى الشرح وتحميل ليسبات وكتب ومقالات وبرامج كلها تصب فى مصلحة المساح من البدايه حتى الأحتراف ان شاء الله لتكون هذه المكتبه نور على الطريق لكل من يريد أن يتعلم وهى خلاصة بحثى على الأنترنت لفترات طويله من المواقع العربيه والأنجليزيه ولصعوبة الحصول على تلك المواد فى مكان واحد جاءت لى هذه الفكره
فتابعونى عن طريق هذا الموضوع ونفس الصفحه وأن شاء الله كل يومين فى جديد عليها
وهذا هو اللينك لا ننسى


http://www.4shared.com/dir/1_T5lYUI/sharing.html

مع تحياتى م/هانى زكريا أحمد


----------



## هانى زكريا احمد (27 نوفمبر 2010)

تم رفع مجموعه من البرامج المميزه على نفس الرابط لمكتبتى أرجوا ان تنال أعجابكم 
وهناك الكثير والكثير فأنتظرونى


----------



## صقر العايد (27 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس وتحياتي للمهندس محمد صبري


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (27 نوفمبر 2010)

دائما متميز يامهندس هانى فى جميع اعمالك و المهندس محمد صبرى لة بصمة واضحة فى جدة والمهندس هانى فى الرياض نفسنا نراك قريبا فى اول زيارة لك فى جدة وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## jassim78 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلالالا


----------



## هانى زكريا احمد (27 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس عبد العزيز على التحيه الرقيقه
وأذا كنا متميزين فهو من تشجيعكم لنا 
وأتمنى والله أشوفك عن قريب
وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (27 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وكلل 
مجهودكم بالنجاح
مشكوووور


----------



## علي فؤاد (27 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور يا مهندس هاني


----------



## هانى زكريا احمد (28 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا يا باشمهندس على و هانى صابر

تم رفع شروحات جديده لأجهزة تريمبل وأيضا مجموعه من البرامج الهامه الجديده

ارجوا ان تنال أعجابكم واوعدكم بالمزيد أن شاء الله

ولا ننسى كل شىء موجود على الرابط 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/1_T5lYUI/sharing.html


----------



## صقر العايد (28 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس وكثر من امثالك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (28 نوفمبر 2010)

الموضوع جميل وقيم
باراك الله فيك اخي هاني


----------



## هانى زكريا احمد (28 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير م/ دفع الله على تشريفك موضوعى

وأرجوا تغير أسم الموضوع من قبل الأداره أن امكن ليكون (موسوعة كامله متجدده تخص أجهزة تريمبل ونيكون والبرامج المساحيه عموما)

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م/ محمد عبدالفتاح (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## moaltj (20 ديسمبر 2010)

يعطيكم العافيه وانا نهل من فيضكم الكثير شكر


----------



## هانى زكريا احمد (16 مارس 2011)

جهاز قياس المسافات والأرتفاعات والميول للنقاط التى يصعب الوصل إليها بالليزر
TruPulse 360 B​









*جهاز قياس المسافات الأفقيه والرأسيه والمائله والأرتفاعات للمبانى والأبراج وغيرها وتحديد الميول وأتجاه الشمال وأنحراف الخطوط والمسافات بين نقطتين ومزود بخاصية البلوتوث لربطه مع أى جهاز GPS أو أجهزة الخرائط GIS من ترمبل لرصد النقاط التى يصعب الوصل إليها بالأضافه لأستخدامه منفردا *

أستخدامات الجهاز :- 

قياس الأنحراف للخطوط






قياس الأرتفاع






قياس المسافه بين نقطتين






قياس العرض






*الوسيله الأفضل لحل مشكلة الرصد بأجهزة GPS بجانب المبانى أو فى الوديان والجبال حيث بسهوله شديده يتم الحصول على النقاط الصعب الوصول إليها فى خطوتين*

البرامج المتوافقه مع الجهاز فى حالة ربطه مع أى جهاز أخر هى :-

Survey Controller






ArcPad






Terrasync Software







شاشة الجهاز :- 


تظهر النتائج على العدسه مباشرتا ويمكن تخزين النتائج عند الربط مع جهاز أخر بأستخدام البلوتوث




















الفكره الأساسيه وخطوات العمل

1-	يتم رصد النقطه التى يحتلها جهاز ال GPS بواسطة جهاز GPS نفسه
2-	توجيه جهاز الليزر على النقطه المجهوله (ركن مبنى أو أى مكان يصعب الوصول إليه) ورصدها بجهاز الليزر فيتم تخزينها مباشرتا على جهاز GPS ولكى نعلم كيف يتم ذلك نتبع الخطوات التاليه مع بعضنا البعض

-	عند الضغط على زر القياس لجهاز الليزر يتم تحديد المسافه مباشرتا بالليزر 
-	عن طريق البوصله المغناطيسيه المدمجه يتم تحديد الأنحراف للخط عن أتجاه الشمال
-	عن طريق سينسور حساب الميل يتم حساب زاوية الميل الرأسيه ومنها يتم حساب المسافه الأفقيه والرأسيه والمائله مابين نقطة ال GPS والنقطه المرصوده بالليزر
-	بعد كل ماسبق تنتج نقطه عالية الدقه X,Y,Z
-	بعدها تنتقل البيانات للنقطه الجديده عن طريق البلوتوث إلى كنترولر جهاز GPS


المواصفات التقنيه للجهاز 

الوزن 220 g
المقاس 15x 2 x 3.5 cm
طاقة البطاريات 3.0 volts	
نوع البطاريات (2) AA	
معدل حماية العين (FDA Class 1 (CFR 21	
معامل التحمل IP 54	
درجة الحراره -20° to +60°C	
الزوم 7X magnification	
الشاشه In-scope LCD	
طريقة التثبيت Monopod/tripod	
مدى الليزر 1,000 m	
المدى بأستخدام عاكس 2,000 m	
الزاويه الرأسيه لمجال العمل ± 90 deg	
مدى البوصله المغناطيسيه 0 to 359.9 deg	
الدقه فى مجال القياس القريب ± 30 cm	
الدقه فى مجال القياس القريب ± 0.3 to 1 m	
دقة سينسور حساب الميل والزاويه الرأسيه ± 0.25 deg	
دقة البوصله المغناطيسيه ± 1 deg	


مهندس / هانى زكريا أحمد 
مدير المبيعات والدعم الفنى بالرياض - ترمبل ونيكون


----------



## مصطفى المساح (16 مارس 2011)

هندسة كنت عاوز اسئل عن النفجيت موت الى موجود فى اجهزة ترمبل 5800 اية هى موصفاتة ومدى دقتة


----------



## مهندس مساحة2 (17 مارس 2011)

مشكور 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مزن محمود (17 مارس 2011)

يعطيكم العافية
و جزاكم الله الف خير
نتمنى لو يتم الرفع على موقع اخر لأن الفور شير محجوب عندنا بالسودان


----------



## هانى زكريا احمد (17 مارس 2011)

أخى مصطفى النفجيت مود نفسه مثل الجارمن أو غيره لأنه أحداثى أوتونومس به أخطاء ممكن تكون من 1 ألى 5 أو 10 متر أما أخى مزن حاول البحث عن برنامج لفك الحجب وهى كثيره جدا وذلك أسهل بكتيير من نقل المكتبه فى حد ذاتها


----------



## engyousry (26 مارس 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا م / هانى*


----------



## adel104 (26 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً يا باشمهندس على الجهود الرائعة


----------



## youssryali (28 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (28 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## genius2020 (29 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hawkar87 (13 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا .... نورك الله


----------



## hassan.algabry (13 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الطالب. (13 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------

